
Jellyfish WebGL demo - epsylon
http://akirodic.com/p/jellyfish/
======
joshribakoff
If you try to change the value by deleting the current value, the jellyfish
vanish & do not come back even after typing a new value.

I have to add digits in front of the current value before deleting the
existing digits, so that the field stays populated at all times, or the whole
thing breaks. FYI.

Also if you put a really high speed, they sometimes swim off the screen &
never return, even when lowering the speed. Pretty amusing.

~~~
captn3m0
A workaround for [0] is to reduce the count to 0 and bring them back.

------
kitd
Love it.

Put the count number up to 50 and fps dropped to 25-30 for a bit then went up
to high 50s again, which is interesting.

Chrome, Win7 64-bit, Intel Core i7 2.7GHz 16GB ram

~~~
jeremiep
Probably because they're being spawned over time and your FPS goes back up
once the units list doesn't change anymore.

------
jetskindo
Ok 60fps on my phone, that's impressive.

~~~
McElroy
16fps on my tablet. Still impressive seeing as many WebGL demos I've tried on
it have either not worked or even crashed the browser. Samsung Galaxy Tab 2.
What make and model is your phone?

~~~
franciscop
60fps also in my phone, a OnePlus One with Firefox and Android 5.0

------
0x0
Looks nice on chrome osx; on ios it's also running smooth but there is
something wrong with the texture or the culling which causes a big blue area
to show up in the middle of the jellyfish especially when they are facing
away.

------
joeevans1000
Does everyone realize that this came out years ago? And to date, it's still
one of the most beautiful webgl demos out there. Most examples since have
hardly been as cool. Let's hear it for genius!

------
tempodox
Beautiful, I love it. 60 fps in OS X 10.10.3 Safari.

Safari gets unresponsive when you “Inspect Element”. I guess that built-in
debugger still needs some work. A debugger should be usable, especially if
user code is broken.

------
hobarrera
In case it wasn't obvious (it wasn't to me at first): you can drag around to
move the camera. Pretty awesome, and really good performance.

------
sjs382
Very cool, and very performant. I'd love this as a live wallpaper on Android
:)

------
LoSboccacc
impressive

I especially liked when I added 5 hundreds and collision resolution went mad,
throwing jellifish around at incredible speeds

10/10 will watch again in 3d (does webgl suports any 3d tech out of the box?)

------
shultays
Looks like server is dead

------
innguest
Very beautiful indeed. I just realized jellyfish are a lot like mushrooms.

------
yranadive
buggy demo. Changing the values make the fish disappear and never come back.

------
skratlo
Where's the realism?

------
thirdreplicator
I'm already humbled, but if you make them gently interact with each other, I
will jizz in my pants.

